# Micro-budget Homebuilt MicroSkiff (a happy ending)



## ckrawlin (Oct 9, 2009)

Some years ago, I posted build threads of my $500 microskiff. Many folks showed interest in this strange animal, so I thought I would provide some updates. A couple of the original pics and reference threads are shown below in case it sparks any memories.

Prior Build Threads:
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/microbudget-ideas-for-home-built-skiffs.25157/
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/microbudget-skiff-build-notes-and-pictures.17001/
View media item 344View media item 345
I really loved this boat. In 6 years of near weekly use, it produced hundreds of pounds of fish fillets (literally) and took my family on adventures all over the Florida. Sadly, a growing family and a larger boat reduced my beloved skiff to the status of lawn ornament, sitting idle for almost 3 years. I somehow believe all wood boats have souls, so I set about searching for a good home. I finally found someone who would use it, so off it went for the sale price of 1 chicken burrito.

I am ecstatic to see the photos of the holiday makeover. New camo paint job and the air-cooled mud-drive have this 10yr old girl ready for another decade of service. A happy ending for one of my favorite boats.
View media item 346View media item 347


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Only one chicken burrito?! I would have upped that offer with a 12 pack LOL


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Wow, That's a great skiff. I want to sell my current and build a simple one like that.


----------



## ckrawlin (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks. Particuilarly glad to see the new motor keep with the low cost theme... All parts sourced for less than $1000, new! Doesn't get any simpler than air cooling and direct drive.


----------

